# Coconut For Goats



## stano40 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was interested in a natural food that acts as a dewormer.  I thought I read somewhere that coconut was a good dewormer.  Does anyone know if that is true.

I know coconut milk can be a laxative.

bob


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

Check Fias Co Farms website - Molly's Herbals has an herbal wormer if that's what you need.  I just bought some, can't speak to it's effectiveness yet.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 7, 2010)

I've read that somewhere too but I wonder if the fat from the coconut would coat their insides making it difficult to absorb nutrients and digest properly. Just me over-thinking again and maybe it's not as coating as I think. I use Molly's Herbals as well and so far the worm counts are very low and they're eyelids and gums are nice dark pink. I've also heard that sunflower seeds (which they get as a daily treat) and pumpkin are good wormers. Haven't tried that, nor do I have pumpkin laying around all year so beats me.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 7, 2010)

I could hardly find any evidence of worms in my fall fecal exams....around that time the goats were eating lots of gleaned pumpkins with the seeds and the leaves that were falling from the black walnut trees.  Those were the only two things I could think of that were causing the reduction in worm load.  I bought Molly's herbs back then, but didn't bother using them at that time because there was no need!  They also were given access to some comfrey plants when I took the fencing down around one of the gardens temporarily, and I had a row of comfrey that was quite lush.  They ate it to the ground, ignored it while it grew up again, then mowed it down again.

No one died, got sick, or got clumpy poo during this time.  I was also feeding home-made beet kvass for fertility in preparation for breeding season, so they were also getting daily doses of wonderful probiotics.  I would say that their health was at a peak.

OH, yeah, this is about coconut!  I don't know if it is an effective anthelmintic, but I doubt you will find much of it growing in Maine!    I brought one back from Miami in Feb and gave it to my goats, and the wormiest one plowed into it.  So did the chickens.   It was not ripe enough and had no flavor, so they got it.  

Coconut oil would not coat the insides....if fed in reasonable amounts, it would be a very healthy oil for them.  Just a bit pricey.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 8, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Coconut oil would not coat the insides....if fed in reasonable amounts, it would be a very healthy oil for them.  Just a bit pricey.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## warthog (Apr 8, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I could hardly find any evidence of worms in my fall fecal exams....around that time the goats were eating lots of gleaned pumpkins with the seeds and the leaves that were falling from the black walnut trees.  Those were the only two things I could think of that were causing the reduction in worm load.  I bought Molly's herbs back then, but didn't bother using them at that time because there was no need!  They also were given access to some comfrey plants when I took the fencing down around one of the gardens temporarily, and I had a row of comfrey that was quite lush.  They ate it to the ground, ignored it while it grew up again, then mowed it down again.
> 
> No one died, got sick, or got clumpy poo during this time.  I was also feeding home-made beet kvass for fertility in preparation for breeding season, so they were also getting daily doses of wonderful probiotics.  I would say that their health was at a peak.
> 
> ...


Good to know that, they are as cheap as chips here, and have got a few young plants on my patch.

Yet another new and natural feed for them, in small quantities of course.


----------



## vellis4frankli (Oct 4, 2010)

I use vegetable oils (soybean, coconut, olive, canola) in most of my soaps. I also have a "pioneer" based recipe made with lard, palm and coconut oil. I use sodium hydroxide and 100% fresh goat milk for the liquid, no water.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 4, 2010)

I may be mistaken but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that coconut has anti fungal properties.  I use it as a moisturizer (for me) and the goats like to lick it off my hands!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Dec 5, 2010)

Coconut is anti-fungal, antibiotic and MANY other things! It's a wonder food. I highly recommend the book The Coconut Oil Miracle by Bruce Fife. Hmmm I should give it to my overweight doe, it helps you lose weight.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm definitely pro coconut!  It smells good!  It tastes good! I use it for everything!   Something about medium chain amino acids make it a good fat source for dogs too - I think.


----------

